# Cm 10.1 for Galaxy Tab 7



## Quicksilver2011

Hey not sure if you guys knew this but there is someone working on 10.1 for our tab. It's still supposedly experimental but I find it more stable than the last couple of cm10 nightlies with the strange sleeps of death and etc. Has builds for all the tabs including cdma! Thanks to all the developers who keep these old tablets current with the newest andriod versions.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2032726


----------



## ecvision

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bobboman

i don't understand why, both CM9, and CM10 ran like absolute crap on the galaxy tab, i found my self going back to stock 2.3.5 just so my galaxy tab ran well again...

now i'm in the process of going back to CM7


----------



## lawrhoog

bobboman said:


> i don't understand why, both CM9, and CM10 ran like absolute crap on the galaxy tab, i found my self going back to stock 2.3.5 just so my galaxy tab ran well again...
> 
> now i'm in the process of going back to CM7


Can you share where you got the rom for the stock 2.3.5? I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## ecvision

Tried it for a few days... still have some random reboots but marginally better. Looks promising


----------



## ecvision

4.2.2 port is up as of today.







Downloading and going to test out tonite

Booted up and I am hoping this is the "one" I just want my tablet to be a little more stable.

Will report in a few days


----------



## ecvision

Well its been a little over a month and while the added features is nice my tablet constantly has the sleep of death. Going back to stock and possibly sell it.







There is only so much its hardware can handle.


----------

